# 330Ci M-Tech Front Bumper Installed!!!



## albtsang (Nov 24, 2002)

So you may have read about my unfortunate incident with an idiot in a red 1994 Escort. If not, you can see the results here: Front Ended. Because Michigan is a "no-fault" state and has a mini-tort clause in it, I was able to get my $500 deductible from his insurance company. Based on that, my total outlay for it was $350. Total damage from this idiot will end up close to $2000 ($1080 for the bi-xenon adaptive headlight). I still have to get the final bill to the insurance company.

From what I can tell, Autometric Collision in Pontiac, Michigan did a great job. I will probably wash the car tomorrow and be able to examine it more closely. I can see some swirls on the top of the bumper cover, but I should be able to take them out easily.

So here is a picture of it with a new M-Tech bumper, new headlight washer cover, new headlight filler strip (below headlight), and new bi-xenon adaptive headlight. I will take more pictures after I wash/wax it (I requested they not wash it).

So I have up for sale a right bi-xenon headlight assembly and also a bumper cover/fogs/air ducts off a 2004 Black 330Ci. The damage on both the bumper and the headlight is minor compared to what it looks like (mostly paint transfer). I will take more detailed pictures once I get them back from Autometric.


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

*Nice*

Very cool. I really want one of those bumpers. Hopefully I won't HAVE to get one because I crash anytime soon! I'll look into ordering one; sometime when I get around to ordering my ZHP alcantara steering wheel!

--J.


----------



## ta330ci (Apr 4, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your accident. The M-Tech bumper looks really great on the '04! Thanks for posting the picture, as I've always wanted to see what that bumper would look like on our car. If I ever destroy my front bumper (which has almost happened on numerous occasions with those concrete stoppers in parking spaces) at least I know that I can find solace in replacing it with the M-Tech. Best of luck on your repairs!


----------



## albtsang (Nov 24, 2002)

Here's a second picture of the car all cleaned up and the bumper polished a little with Meguiars #9 Swirl Mark Remover. I had to get rid of some bodyshop installed scuff/swirls. I just ordered $200 worth of detailing supplies with a Porter Cable and about 10 pads, so I'm waiting on them to come in before tackling all of it. This is in addition to about 30 microfiber towels that I got shortly after buying the car. Keeping the black cars (my '93 Probe GT is also black (in background)) is gonna kill my wallet.

On a side note, I really like the M-tech bumper on the '04 facelifted coupes. This is because of the upswept sides of the front lights. I've seen pre-facelift coupes with the M-tech and I just don't think they look as nice.


----------

